# Provera not working



## pinkishgirl

About 3 weeks ago I took my first round of provera (10mg 3 times day fo 3 days) and no period! My last one was withdrawal from pill back in oct 10. Anyhow, had second dose of provera same as 1st and stil after a wk and half nothing. And I'm not pregnant. Consultant wants to see me again since I can't yet start the clomid since no period and managed to get an apt next thursday am. They weren't sure from my scans if was polycycstic or multicystic but said treatment was same anyhow. Bloodwork only showed low oestrogen level (think thats how you spell it). Any suggestions over what may be next? What I may need to ask, etc???

Thanks


----------



## star1

Hi

At the scan, did they tell you how thick your lining was? Basically, your period is caused by a sudden drop in progesterone. Provera is progesterone, so stopping taking it should cause your period to come. If it doesn't come that is because:

1. Your natural progesterone level is very high, so there wasn't a big drop after you finished provera (unlikely to last more than 3 weeks and may have shown up in blood test dependant on what they tested for)
2. You didn't have any lining to bleed away

It's a lot more likely to be 2 based on your low oestrogen (estrogen causes your lining to build up in the first place). Therefore, you will need to either take oestrogen to build up your lining (I've taken progynova for a couple of weeks before) then take provera again to induce a bleed, or you need to take the pill for one month to induce a bleed. Some American clinics will just start clomid immediately in this case without having a bleed first, but this is unlikely

If it is 1, then you will start bleeding by yourself soon enough, but it's much more likely to be 2.

Out of interest, did you notice anything at all after the first round of provera - spotting / dark CM or anything like that?

I hope that makes sense!

Star x


----------



## Soili

Confirming that star said. Either you've ovulated recently, and now waiting for your normal period to start. Or there ain't enough lining build up to shed. A combined BCP pill (both estrogen+progesterone) for one cycle would do the trick, so you can start Clomid.

It's a bit weird way you're taking Provera though. Normally you're supposed to take 10mg (5mg morning and 5mg night) for 10 days. It's supposed to take time to build up, and then it's progesterone withdrawal that's causing your hormones to start rebooting for the new cycle and causing a bleed. Even in the paper that comes it, it says 10mg a day for 10 days for amenorrea.


----------



## HOPEnFAITH

Yes i agree with soili and star. And i too have never heard of taking clomid 3x's a day for 3 days. Even though some dr's are different. I would try taking with twice a day or take bcp. I have the same problem, if i don't take bcp or provera then i don't have a period. Good luck to you!


----------



## pinkishgirl

I had a day after each dose when my CM was very dark in spots as sunch and I thought it may have been my period but it never arrived. I'll bear your comments in mind when i go back to see the specialist though and see why the dose was chosen. 
Once I do have a bleed I'm on clomid 50mg once a day for days 2 to 6 and have to have 3 cycles of this. Does this sound right?


----------



## Soili

Well, go figure, I'm in the same boat with you now! ;) I took Provera before and would always start period 3-4 days after the last pill. But this time it's day 6 and still nothing.

You should tell your doc that you had dark spotting after Provera, because if there wasn't enough lining to shed, then she might just tell you that you should count that as a period, although it was never full flow.

Clomid dosage and days sound right!


----------



## pinkishgirl

Thanks. I'm seeing her in a few days so will see what she says. Hopefully we can move things forward to actually being able to try to conceive as not much point at the moment


----------



## Soili

pinkishgirl, just wanted to update you, Provera didn't work for me last time too. So I went on BCP (estrogen+progesterone) for 10 days and got my period 5 days later. You might wanna try it, they use BCP to schedule IVF cycles, so it's a lot more reliable when Provera. I saw your other thread and I think your doctor is wrong assuming that Clomid won't work for you, because Provera didn't. You should at least try it for a few cycle.


----------



## pinkishgirl

I've got first apt with reproductive medicine unit next Wk. i've got 3 rounds of Ovulation induction-i think using injections, then a round of ivf on nhs


----------

